# Proyecto Videojuego para mecanografía



## learzy (Dic 14, 2008)

Bueno, antes que nada me presento, soy Israel de Mérida Yuc Mexico y estudio la carrera de Ing. en Sistemas, la idea de entrar a este foro es para tener mas conocimientos y brindar/recibir ayuda respecto a algunos temas.

Ya sin tanto blabla, aqui esta el proyecto que quiero desarrollar, en pocas palabras es un guitar hero o pump it up pero con el teclado

1) Tema del proyecto: videojuego que ayudará a aprender las tecnicas de mecanografia de una forma mas divertida.

2) Descripción del proyecto: La idea es hacer caer las letras y antes que lleguen al piso, tendrán que ser "disparadas" y así ir subiendo de nivel, nada mas que el teclado no será el convencional, mi idea es hacer un teclado con unos guantes, para que el usuario al presionar la tecla "A" tenga que hacerlo con el meñique izquierdo, asi el programa sabrá cuando la letra fue presionada correctamente y cuando no.

3) Que busca demostrar el proyecto: mmm este punto todavia lo estoy pensando, podria ser. Aprender a escribir rápido puede ser más facil y menos aburrido

4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: Amateur, he llevado 3 materias en la escuela sobre circuitos, y pues la carrera se basa mas en base de datos y sistemas, asi que necesito saber mas de eléctronica.

5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja: Visual Basic, un poco de ensamblador, Java, y podría aprender otro, de hecho pido su opinión para elegir cual lenguaje se haría mas adecuado.

6) Nivel académico: Universitaria

Espero que me puedan "echar la mano", no que me hagan todo, sino orientarme, la programación pues ya la estoy desarrollando, pero en lo que tengo mas duda es en hacer que el teclado reconozca los dedos, y la interface, como conectarla a la pc. Mi idea es un teclado por usb y dos guantes tambien por usb, cada dedo tendria algun sensor que al tocar la tecla correspondiente mande un bit de respuesta

si hay algun tema parecido y no lo encontre, sorry, pero si use el buscador 

Saludos


----------



## learzy (Dic 14, 2008)

aqui una idea teorica de la posicion de los dedos

YouTube - MecaGratis - Curso gratis de mecanografia online


----------



## learzy (Dic 14, 2008)

y este teclado seria la distribucion de los dedos, estan divididos por colores, entre lo que pienso, serian 10 bits (los 10 dedos de las manos)

YouTube - Curso de Teclado de PC, efectivo _ MUESTRA


----------



## learzy (Dic 15, 2008)

por lo que voy entendiendo de como funciona un teclado, creo que me convendría mas hacer mi propio teclado, o alguna mejor idea?


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 15, 2008)

Hacer un teclado con sensores creo que seria mas complejo y caro... me gusta mas tu idea de usar un guante, se podrian adaptar sensores en la yema del dedo que detecten que se ha presionado una tecla, y en conjunto con el software de la computadora puedes averiguar que tecla fue y hacer la comparacion para saber si fue el dedo correcto en la tecla correcta... 

La unica bronca es que pasaria si presionan 2 teclas al mismo tiempo..... ademas de que usar un guante seria un poco molesto para cualquier persona.... 

Otra idea es grabar los dedos con una camara web y hacer un analisis de imagen... es mas complejo pero elimina la molestia del guante...


----------



## learzy (Dic 16, 2008)

pues, he estado preguntando por lo del guante y la mayoria no se ha quejado, sabemos que el programa tiene una funcion didactica, no es para enviciarse todo el dia como en el xbox jejeje

creo que la idea que propones me agrada mas, de hecho ya le estoy pensando

poner circuitos abiertos en cada dedo y cuando presione la tecla, que se cierren, justo como lo hace el teclado, ahora como hago para enviar esos datos al puerto usb?


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 16, 2008)

también voto por el guante.

Para la conexión puedes usar los pics que cuentan con USB (como el 18f4550) o algún otro chip que se comunique con el puerto serial y comprar un cable convertidor Serie-USB, en el foro últimamente a habido bastante información sobre todo esto.

Buena Vibra!


----------



## learzy (Dic 16, 2008)

si, definitivamente tiene que ser por USB, ya el paralelo esta casi obsoleto

y lo que quiero es algo nuevo, innovador y por decirlo asi "universal"

algun tema que me recomienden leer?


----------



## learzy (Dic 21, 2008)

como mando datos a la pc a través del USB?


----------



## learzy (Dic 21, 2008)

bueno, respondiendome jejeje me he dado cuenta que puedo usar el puerto paralelo y luego conectarlo a un convertidor paralelo-usb

el problema es que si mal no recuerdo, el paralelo solo usa 8bits de salida, y necesito 10... alguna idea? o estoy equivocado, mi nueva idea seria:

el programa, reconoceria normalmente las teclas presionadas, el guante al tocar el teclado, cerraria un circuito dependiendo del dedo que presiona, y al cerrarse el circuito mandaria un bit por el cable paralelo para que el programe compare que dedo fue el que presiono la letra y ver si es el correcto

estoy bien?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2008)

learzy dijo:
			
		

> ...el problema es que si mal no recuerdo, el paralelo solo usa 8bits de salida, y necesito 10... alguna idea? o estoy equivocado, mi nueva idea seria:


Eso no es inconveniente se puede multiplexar las entradas



> el programa, reconoceria normalmente las teclas presionadas, el guante al tocar el teclado, cerraria un circuito dependiendo del dedo que presiona, y al cerrarse el circuito mandaria un bit por el cable paralelo para que el programe compare que dedo fue el que presiono la letra y ver si es el correcto
> 
> estoy bien?


Eso me gusta, pero habría que cablear cada tecla y estas se mueven, el cableado debería ser capaz de soportar un trabajo intenso y además no alterar la sensibilidad del teclado ni su manipulación


----------



## learzy (Dic 21, 2008)

pues cablear cada tecla quiza no, mejor enfocarme solo en el diseño del guante

cuando una yema presione alguna superficie (como la tecla de plastico), se cierra el circuito
pero tiene que ser con presion, porque los demas dedos estan descansando en las otras teclas, mas no las estan presionando....

y Fogonazo, me gustaría que me pasaras algun link de multiplexado

es que si se que onda, pero no recuerdo muy bien, je solo 2 bits me faltan :S


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2008)

Estuve pensando y en realidad no hace falta cablear nada, ya que el dato de tecla accionada va directo del teclado al ordenador, solo hace falta conocer si al momento de reconocerse el dato (Tecla) había sido presionada con el dedo correcto.

Se podría implementar un contador en anillo de 5 * 2 (2 manos con 5 dedos cada una) que serian solo 4 bits
(Estoy pensando en voz alta), déjeme analizarlo un poco o si quieres busca información sobre "contador en anillo"


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 21, 2008)

El puerto paralelo cuenta con un bus de datos de 8bits (por lo general son salidas), un bus de control de 4bits (por lo general salidas) y un bus de estado de 5bits (son entradas). Así que como ves son hasta 12 bits de salida, aunque algunos bits del bus de control manejan lógica inversa.
Pero......... tu no quieres salidas, más bien quieres entradas, no? Según en algunos puertos el bus de datos puede comportarse como entrada, pero nunca lo he probado.
Últimamente he experimentado con el puerto paralelo y el serie, y sin duda me ha gustado mucho la experiencia con este ultimo, es necesario un hardware (circuito) externo, el cual puede ser construido fácilmente con algún microcontrolador (yo uso el PIC16F876) y por medio de programación tanto en el micro como en la PC se pueden utilizar todos los pines de entrada/salida. si no tienes puerto serie en la PC, te compras un cable usb-serie y listo!
Pero la idea de usar un PIC con USB (como el 18F4550) me parece mejor, el bro Moyano Jonathan ha estado posteando mucha información en el foro respecto a eso.
Buena Vibra!


----------



## learzy (Dic 22, 2008)

en cuestion de práctica, pues ya he manejado el puerto paralelo

USB con PIC la verdad estoy chavo (novato)

y no se cuanto cueste ese pic y si es facil de conseguir en Mérida 

el adaptador de paralelo a serial ya lo estuve cotizando y esta desde 300 a 500 pesos mexicanos ( 30 a 50 usd aprox)

ahorita esto lo voy a haacer como prototipo, pero si he pensado patentarlo, porque lo quiero implementar en el área de capacitación de mi trabajo, esto porque me ayudaría con mi titulación, aclaro, lo veo desde un punto educativo, no de lucro


----------



## learzy (Dic 22, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Estuve pensando y en realidad no hace falta cablear nada, ya que el dato de tecla accionada va directo del teclado al ordenador, solo hace falta conocer si al momento de reconocerse el dato (Tecla) había sido presionada con el dedo correcto.
> 
> Se podría implementar un contador en anillo de 5 * 2 (2 manos con 5 dedos cada una) que serian solo 4 bits
> (Estoy pensando en voz alta), déjeme analizarlo un poco o si quieres busca información sobre "contador en anillo"



perfecto, ya estamos sintonizados.

comenzaré a programar la lectura de datos y a buscar entre mi cuchitril el circuito del paralelo jeje


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 22, 2008)

Un PIC con comunicación serie esta en menos de 100 varos (menos de 10$USA), el cable conversor Serie-USB está cerca de los 100 varos, eso en el DFectuoso. Y como te comentaba puedes usar todos los pines de salida/entrada del chip.
Tal vez un inconveniente es el de quemarle el programa al chip, pero TU! puedes armarte alguno de bajo coste o comprar ya uno hecho o en las mismas casa de electrónica te lo programan por una módica cantidad.

Acerca de patentarlo, estaría chido que fuera bajo una licencia libre, pero esas son tus decisiones.

Buena Vibra!


----------



## learzy (Dic 22, 2008)

ey, me gusta mucho la idea de licencia libre, de hecho quiza me base en algun programita que vi por ahi en linux


----------



## learzy (Mar 23, 2009)

hola que tal... reviviendo mi tema

la interfaz ya me la arregle con Arduino (este tema lo detallare mas adelante)

por el momento estoy simulando los pulsos de cada dedo con 10 pushbuttons

pero a la hora de pasarlo al guante.... los buttons serian muy incomodos

se me ocurre algo como un lvdt

que me sugieren?


----------

